#  Schulmedizin >  Chirurgische Sprechstunde >   Nach Gallen OP schlimmer als vorher :( >

## TomFeltonEU

Nach einigen Koliken und der Feststellung eines Steins in meiner Gallenblase wurde mir dazu geraten sie entfernen zu lassen, um weitere Koliken oder schlimmeres zu vermeiden. Also hab ich allen Mut zusammengenommen und mich an das Krankenhaus meiner Wahl gewandt.  
  Letzte Woche Dienstag wurde mir die Gallenblase entfernt, am Freitag wurde ich aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen und bis Mittwoch war alles super.  
  Doch nun hatte ich am Mittwoch gleich zwei Koliken, die zweite so schlimm, dass mich mein Mann ins Krankenhaus bringen musste. Als ich dort wartete, ging sie wieder vorbei. 
  Die haben einen Ultraschall gemacht, aber angeblich nichts erkennen koennen (soweit ich das beurteilen kann hat er nicht wirklich geguckt) und meinten nur, dass wohl noch ein Stein aus dem Gallengang abgegangen ist.  
  Gestern war ich bei meiner Hausaerztin und die meinte auch, dass da wohl noch Steine in den Gallengaengen sitzen und erzaehlte mir irgendwas von einer echt ekelig klingenden Untersuchung, wenn es weiterhin auftritt.  
  Ausserdem waren meine Entzuendungswerte im Blut wohl nicht wirklich absteigend. Aber das wird nun weiter beobachtet.  
  Gestern Abend hatte ich dann wieder eine schlimme Kolik, habe sie aber zu hause ausgesessen, weil es eh nichts bringt, ins Krankenhaus zu fahren. Bis man da dran kommt, ist sie ja wieder vorbeiund Novalgin hab ich auch hier (hilft aber eh nicht) 
  Wie kann es sein, dass es nun nach der OP schlimmer ist als zuvor? Ist ja schoen und gut, dass da noch kleine Steine in den gaengen sitzen, aber nach JEDEM ESSEN :Huh?:  
  Vorher hatte ich vielleicht alle 3 Monate mal eine Kolik und nun nach jeder groesseren Mahlzeit? Haette mir das einer vorher gesagt, haette ich meine Gallenblase drin gelassen -.- 
  Ich bin echt super frustriert im Moment. Mir wurde nun innerhalb von 2 Tagen 3 Mal Blut abgenommen, ich bin 3 Mal zum Arzt gerannt
  Und diese komische Untersuchung (aehnlich einer Magenspiegelung) kann ich nicht ertragen, da ich Panik bekomme, wenn ich einen Schlauch schlucken muss und mich heftigst wehre (auch noch schlafend nach 2 Spritzen), so dass der Arzt nicht untersuchen kann. 
  Muss ich wahrscheinlich auch noch eine Vollnarkose privat bezahlen (danke liebe Krankenkassen)- 
  Super, also fuer mich war die Operation eine echte Fehlentscheidung. Wenn ich das gewusst haette, haette ich es gelassenhat alles nur schlimmer gemacht.  
  Vorher hatte ich vielleicht einen Stein in der Gallenblase, aber ich konnte essen was ich wollte und hab wirklich nur sehr selten eine Kolik bekommen
  Und nun kann ich essen was ich will und krieg jedes Mal eine. Na danke! 
  Immerhin verheilen die Wunden super und machen keine Probleme 
  Na ja ich mach jetzt erstmal zwangsdiaet, weil ich mich nicht mehr traue zu essen. Dabei hab ich immer gerne gegessen. -.-
  Hat einer hier schon mal aehnliche Probleme gehabt?  
  Irgendwer sagte mir, es gaebe auch Medikamente, die gallensteine aufloesen? Oder dass man sie per Ultraschall zerstoeren kann? 
  Bin fuer jeden Tipp dankbar!

----------


## Nachtigall

Hallo,
ich würde nicht sagen, dass deine Gallen-OP eine Fehlentscheidung war, denn die Steine verursachen da Verletzungen in der Gallenblase, damit entstehen Vernarbungen, die leider zu bösartigen Wucherungen werden können. Ich kenne da jemanden, bei dem es so war, und die Tochter hat sich daraufhin mit ihren Koliken ziemlich bald die Gallenblase entfernen lassen. 
Meine Schwägerin hat sich schon öfters Gallensteine zertrümmern lassen, das geht schon, aber das machen sie nicht in jeder Klinik. Wenn bei dir in den Gallengängen noch Steine hängen, würde ich sie an deiner Stelle zertrümmern lassen. Ob es Medikamente gibt, die Gallensteine auflösen, weiß ich nicht. Wenn es die gäbe, dann wäre es ein Leichtes, einfach was einzunehmen und man hätte seine Ruhe. 
Was jetzt kommt, soll kein Rat sein, das auch zu tun, sondern ich erzähle nur mal, was meine Oma mal gemacht hat:
Sie hat Rhizinusöl getrunken, davon sind viele kleine Steine weggegangen. Sie musste aber trotzdem operiert werden, weil der große Stein so groß wie ein Kartoffel war und das Rhizinusöl dagegen nicht ankam. Das will ich aber nicht zur Nachahmung empfehlen. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich dir damit etwas weiterhelfen konnte.
Gute Besserung!

----------


## josie

Hallo TomFeltonEU!
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, daß Du frustriert bist. Das Ergebnis ist auch nicht befriedigend!
Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten:
- entweder wurde vor der Op nicht untersucht, ob sich Gallensteine in den Gallengängen befinden, die natürlich mit entfernt werden müßen, oder
- die Gallengänge waren vor der Op frei und bei der Op mußte ein großer Stein zerkleinert werden, weil er sonst nicht hätte lapraskopisch entfernt werden können.  Bei der Zerkleinerung kann es sehr gut sein, daß kleine Bruchstücke in den Gallengang gekommen sind.   

> erzaehlte mir irgendwas von einer echt ekelig klingenden Untersuchung,

 Dein HA meinte sicher eine ERCP-Untersuchung. Diese Untersuchung ist in folgendem Link sehr gut beschrieben: ERCP-Untersuchung | Rntgenuntersuchung im gesamten Verdauungstrakt - paradisi.de   

> Wie kann es sein, dass es nun nach der OP schlimmer ist als zuvor?

 Das Problem ist tatsächlich, daß sog. Gries manchmal mehr Beschwerden verursacht, wie ein größerer Stein. Dieses Gries kann einen Gallengang total verstopfen und so ähnlich scheint es bei dir im Moment zu sein. 
Sobald Du ißt, kommt mehr Gallenflüssigkeit in die Gallengänge und wenn diese so gut wie zu sind, kommt es zu einer Kolik. 
Ich würde dir auf alle Fälle raten, diese ERCP-Untersuchung machen zu lassen, dann ist der Spuk vorbei!
Du kannst mit den Ärzten sprechen, es gibt diverse Medikamente, für eine Kurznarkose, z.B. kann man Dormicum spritzen und Du bist für die Zeit der Untersuchung im "Reich der Träume". 
Ein Anästhesist ist sowieso immer bei dieser Untersuchung dabei und mit der entsprechenden Begründung macht da auch die Krankenkasse keine Schwierigkeiten.
Wenn z.B. jemand unter Panikattacken leidet und deine Angst scheint in diese Richtung zu gehen, dann muß eine Kurznarkose sicher nicht selber bezahlt werden.  

> Irgendwer sagte mir, es gaebe auch Medikamente, die gallensteine aufloesen?

 Kleine Gallensteine mit einem Durchmesser von höchstens fünf Millimetern  lösen Tabletten auf, die Gallensäurengemisch enthalten. Man nimmt diese  Medikamente über Monate bis Jahre hinweg ein (orale Litholyse). 
Dies kommt in deinem Fall m.M. nach nicht in Frage, das funktioniert, wenn sich die Gallensteine in der Gallenblase befinden, bei dir sind sie in den Gallenwegen und verstopfen die Papille, das ist vereinfacht dargestellt, der Gallenschließmuskel, der Übergang von den Gallenwegen in den Zwölffingerdarm.
Das ist nicht ganz ungefährlich, weil sich die Galle ihren Weg sucht, wenn sie nicht in den Zwölffingerdarm kommt, dann staut sie sich in die Bauchspeicheldrüse zurück und das ist nicht ungefährlich.
Das Auflösen mit Medkamenten dauert schlicht weg zu lange, in diesem Fall!
Du solltest dich an den Operateur wenden, ich bin mir sicher, daß er dich sehr ernst nimmt und dir weiterhelfen kann. 
Was die Blutwerte betrifft, daß die Entzündungswerte nach einer Op erhöht sind ist völlig normal, wichtig ist, daß die Leberwerte und die Bauchspeicheldrüsenwerte in Ordnung sind und das sollte deine HÄ auf alle Fälle untersuchen. 
Laß dir mit der Überlegung nicht zu lange Zeit, da Du überhaupt nichts Essen kannst, wird das sowieso nicht anderst gehen, als zu handeln! 
Ich würde es erstmal mit absoluter Schonkost probieren, klare Brühe, Grießbrei, Schleimsuppe, wenn Du das verträgst, kannst Du eine Stufe höher gehen:
Kartoffelbrei, Karottenbrei, also passierte Kost.
Falls Du noch Fragen hast, kannst Du sie ruhig stellen. 
LG Josie

----------


## TomFeltonEU

Vielen Dank fuer deine Antwort!
Das hat mich schon mal irgendwie beruhigt.  
Ich werde mir auf keinen Fall zu lange Zeit lassen, hoffe allerdings, dass ich nicht zu lange warten muss. 
Diese Untersuchung wird laut meiner Hausaerztin nur von einem Arzt in unserem Klinikum ausgefuehrt. (Ich hoffe ja mal ambulant)  
Auf jeden Fall werde ich es mal mit Schonkost versuchen, danke fuer den Tipp  :Smiley:  
Hoffe, ich bleibe uebers WE beschwerdefrei.  
PS: Natuerlich wurde NICHT vor der OP untersucht, was in den Gallengaengen vor sich geht. Meine Hausaerztin hatte den Stein zufaellig bei einem Ultraschall (ich brauchte so ein Gutachten fuer die Psychotherapie und sie hat mich einfach mal durchgecheckt) gefunden und da wusste ich auch erst, warum ich ab und an solche Schmerzen hatte. Nachdem ich dann vor 5 Wochen eine so schlimme Kolik hatte, dass ich im Krankenhaus war, hatte ich mich dann halt dazu durchgerungen, diese OP machen zu lassen. 
Aber ein weiterer Ultraschall wurde nicht gemacht, nur nach der OP -.-

----------


## TomFeltonEU

Also, es wird immer schlimmer. 
Ich hatte gerade eine winzige Portion Haferbrei und schon nach 1 Stunde fing es wieder an zu schmerzen. 
Keine Ahnung was ich jetzt machen soll. 
Ich kann anscheinend gar nichts mehr essen.  
Hoffe ich erreiche meine Hausaerztin noch.  
Und das gerade vorm Wochenende  :Sad:

----------


## josie

Hallo TomFeltonEU!
Wenn Du die HÄ nicht mehr erreichst, geh ins KH, wo Du operiert wurdest und beweg dich nicht mehr von der Stelle, bis etwas unternommen wird!
Gute Besserung!
LG Josie

----------


## TomFeltonEU

Ich bin gerade zurueck aus dem Krankenhaus.  
Sie haben erneut Blut abgenommen, einen Ultraschall gemacht. Beides ohne Befund.  
Dann wollten sie mich stationaer aufnehmen, um mir Infusionen zu geben, aber ehrlich gesagt geht das Hungergefuehl davon auch nicht weg und da ich alles trinken kann, kann ich bis Montag auch zuhause heilfasten. (Tut mir auch mal ganz gut, bin eh nicht die duennste)
Jedenfalls habe ich das abgelehnt. Ich mag Krankenhaeuser nicht so. 
Jetzt haben sie mir Novalgin mitgegeben, weil ich nicht mehr so viel davon hier habe und Buscopan, weil das angeblich helfen soll, dass die Gallengaenge weiter werden. 
Naechste Woche muss dann wohl diese Untersuchung gemacht werden, wenn es von den Tabletten nicht besser wird.  
Warten wir mal ab was passiert...ich ernaehere mich also jetzt von Saeften und Wasser und Tee, und wenn es klappt vielleicht etwas Zwieback.  
Momentane Beschwerden: Ein echt leerer Magen und Appetit auf ALLES, aber Angst es zu essen  :Sad: 
Ansonsten gehts mir super. Hab ja auch nichts gegessen -.-
Mein armer Mann kann sich auf eine "gute gelaunte" Frau dieses Wochenende einstellen -.-
ich bin naemlich ein Gerne-Esser

----------


## TomFeltonEU

und danke fuer die Wuensche, Josie!  :Smiley:

----------


## TomFeltonEU

So, ich habe eine wundervolle, beinahe schlaflose nacht hinter mir.  
Um 10 bin ich ins Bett und hatte nur einige Zeit vorher 3 Zwieback zu mir genommen. Um ein Uhr rissen mich derart starke Schmerzen im Oberbauch aus dem bett, dass mein mann einen krankenwagen bestellte. 
Ich nahm 2 Novalgin Tabletten und eine Buskopan, bis der Krankenwagen da war, waren die schmerzen wie weggeblasen.  
Seit dem ist wieder Ruhe.  
Im Krankenhaus (das naehere, in dem ich nichgt operiert wurde) wurde mir nun zum gefuehlten 100sten Mal Blut abgenommen und nichts festgestellt, alle Werte super. 
Die haben mich wieder nach Hause geschickt und nun soll ich doch in die Klinik gehen, wo ich operiert wurde, damit die das abklaeren. 
Das habe ich auch vor, mein Mann wird mich nachher dort hin fahren und ich werde dann das Angebot einer stationaeren Aufnahme annehmen.  
So langsam wuensche ich mir wirklich meine Gallenblase zurueck. 
Ich hab das Gefuehl die Entfernung war sinnlos und hat meine eigentlichen Probleme verstaerkt.  
Ausserdem waren die Schmerzen diese Nacht wirklich extrem schlimm. Ich hab gedacht, jemand reisst mir meinen Magen aus dem Koerper. Und von einen auf den anderen Moment waren sie weg. 
Das ist echt gruselig. 
Irgendwas muss doch schief gelaufen sein. 
Hab langsam keine Lust mehr  :Sad:   
Ich hab Hunger ohne Ende, aber kann nichts essen. Ich bin total verzweifelt. 
Trinken kann ich alles, sogar Kaffee mit Milch und Zucker, da habe ich sogar das Gefuehl, dass es mir gut tut.  
haette ich doch diese OP niemals machen lassen. Ich habe wirklich das Gefuehl, dass meine Galle gar nicht so schlimm dran war, da war ein Stein drin. Probleme hatte ich vielleicht alle 3 Monate und nicht mal nach irgendwas besonderem zu essen oder so. 
Mir ging es vor der OP super (bis auf die wirklich seltenen Koliken) und nun geht es mir bescheiden, ich lebe in staendiger Angst, dass die Schmerzen wieder anfangen.  
Das kann es echt nicht sein.  
Was ist denn nur da drinnen los?  :Sad: 
haette ich das vorher gewusst.

----------


## taratanita

Hallo,
habe selbst nach einer heftigen Kolik im Februar diesen Jahres und entsprechenden Entzündungswerten im Blut am 23. Mai die Gallenblase auf Anraten zweier Internisten entfernen lassen. 
Hatte 6 Steine darin, die zuvor auch im Ultraschall entdeckt worden sind.Nach der ersten heftigen Kolik bekam ich 10 Tage Cefuroxim 500, ein Hammerantibiotikum, die Blutwerte waren danach ok. 
Habe die OP bei einem sog.Topchirurgen (bin privatversichert fürs Krankenhaus)machen lassen. Direkt nach der Op fühlte ich mich super, den ganzen nächsten Tag hatte ich Übelkeit.
Der Chirurg erklärte mir, dass Fehlen der Gallenblase verursache keine Übelkeit, soviel dazu.  
Vor der OP wurde direkt noch ein Ultraschall gemacht, da waren angeblich keine Steine im Gallengang.
Da ich immer noch gelegentlich Beschwerden (Übelkeit und Bauchgegrummel habe), habe ich
1. den Hausarzt aufgesucht. Neue Blutentnahme und Ultraschall dort, ergab keinen pathologischen Befund.
2. Überweisung erhalten zu einem Gastroenterologen. Wieder Blutentnahme (kein Befund) und Ultraschall (die hatten so ein topmodernes hochauflösendes Gerät) und dabei entdeckte der Gastrodoc angeblich einen echodichte Struktur, könnte ein Steinchen im Gallengang sein, er wollte aber seine Hand dafür nicht ins Feuer legen (sein Wortlaut). 
Hattets Du schon eine Magenspiegelung? Das wäre noch eine Möglichkeit, ich hatte sie vor der OP, sie ergab nichts.
Ende September gehe ich noch zur Darmspiegelung.
Mein HA erklärte die Verdauungsorgane müssen sich erstmal umstellen, nach so einer OP und bei Dir ist es ja gerade erst gewesen. Es wäre eine Möglichkeit.
Die ersten 3 Wochen nach der OP fühlte ich mich auch nicht zum Bäume ausreissen.Allerdings konnte ich essen und hatte auch keine richtigen Koliken, finde es schon extrem, was Du beschreibst.
Einen richtig guten Rat habe ich auch nicht, außer einer Überweisung zum Gastroenterologen.
Manchmal hab ich auch sowas wie Phantomschmerz, da wo die Gallenblase saß.
Denke, das ERCP (graust mir auch davor, falls es noch dazu kommt) machen sie nur bei schlechten Blutwerten und akuter neuer Kolik.
Bin auch bei Magenspiegelung superempfindlich. Lass Dir für sowas PROPOFOL spritzen, da merkst Du nichts davon.
Alles Gute!Berichte mal, wie es weiter geht.
Tara

----------

